# how will this rain affect fishing in the bay/sound?



## steveo (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm debating going out tomorrow to chase specks/reds and was curious how everyone thought our recent floods will affect fishing.....any thoughts?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it'll be like fishing in chocolate milk.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/19/2007)*it'll be like fishing in chocolate milk.






Mmmmmmmm....chocolate milk.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

The kitties will love to see you out there. oke


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

went up escambia for test run today. it was almost orange. so what do most folks do? fish live bait or dark colored gulp deeperor shallower than usual? i would think that us getting over 20" of rain within 48 hrs. is gonna screw this weekend up. or not.


----------



## RedfishHunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished East Bay this afternoon, the water was a rust color and smelt like ----from the ramp about half waytothe power lines. Got out to the power lines fished live ship, the decided to fish some old docks with new penny and natural. Not one hit all afternoon. This weekend is going to be tough.Good luck to you who give it a shot.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

I would think that it would be pretty slow... Red tide, and too much rain good day to hit the woods... Unfortunatley you never know until you try... best of luck...


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have fished after heavy rains before on the grass flats and done rather well


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

maybe like fishing in orange juice, instead of chocolate milk...

one good thing about the rain, it'll push alot of flounder out towards pickens.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

gonna try some live shrimp out in Perdido bay at some reliable docks this evening. fish have to eat right? We'll see...


----------

